
NYU ARISE High School Summer Opportunity - pan_w
http://engineering.nyu.edu/k12stem/arise/
======
pan_w
If you have a younger sibling, child, or just know some youngster consider
passing this opportunity along. Also here is another program for young
females:
[http://www.girlswhocode.com/applynow](http://www.girlswhocode.com/applynow)

I wish I had more information about such programs when I was in high school.
Now that I have internal information from my company, I thought I share with
the community.

